

30×500 course Summer 2012 - create and sell your own products - thibaut_barrere
http://unicornfree.com/30x500-s2012/

======
thibaut_barrere
Posting this as I'm an alumni of this course and really learned plenty of
useful stuff (working on my SaaS now).

